# Blacksmith Fork



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Well I made the long drive to Blacksmith Fork (1.5miles). I went with my three year old for 45 min on the 21st and caught 4 and then on the 24th I fished for 1 hour and caught 5. In total 8 browns and one cutt. Fish all look healthy and most are filled with eggs. Fun times. Now that most of the hunts are over it is time to start fishing!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

So your telling me you want to go into the freezing cold temperature and pull slimy creatures out of the freezing cold water? How does this make any sense? By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

welcome to the forum. glad that river is finally picking up after this slow fall.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. It's nice to live just a few minutes away from moving water isn't it?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I've always wanted to try and fish the Blacksmith, but reports seem to indicated that the river is very unpredictable. Is this your experince Clean Pass? It would be a pretty good drive for me from Roy.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I can say I have never been skunked at Blacksmith Fork. In three years of living here I can honestly say I have fished it a dozen times or so. I know pretty pitiful. Some spots are better than others though. The fish are there and you just change tactics till you find what they want. Even if it means drowning a worm. (seems to be the best when having to watch a boy and fish at the same time.) But my personal preference is to walk up stream with brass spinners or rapalas.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

clean pass through said:


> But my personal preference is to walk up stream with brass spinners or rapalas.


+1 I love using brass in a river. The fish seem to like it, too. :wink:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The Blacksmith is not a destination river. I wouldn't travel from Roy for the fishing- maybe for the scenery. I have fished the Blacksmith since 72 and have seen it in it's trophy days and now. There is still some good fishing in the Blacksmith area but you really do have to put in your time to learn those areas and when. I'm not trying to keep anyone away- really I would like to see more people keep more fish out of that river- just telling you like it is .


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Packfish said:


> The Blacksmith is not a destination river. I wouldn't travel from Roy for the fishing- maybe for the scenery. I have fished the Blacksmith since 72 and have seen it in it's trophy days and now. There is still some good fishing in the Blacksmith area but you really do have to put in your time to learn those areas and when. I'm not trying to keep anyone away- really I would like to see more people keep more fish out of that river- just telling you like it is .


I would have to agree, but I do drive up from Salt Lake from time to time to fish it. It definetley has seen better days, but the scenery is top notch, you may even run into a moose every now and then. If you want to try a new spot out, it can be worth it. You could always hit the Logan up if the BS isn't working out. They are close enough, sort of like the Odgen and Weber.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Great job on the fish! 8 trout in under 2 hours isn't bad at all.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Pack is right on. I've been fishing it almost as long as he. What a river it used to be. And yes, there are fish, but the days of consistantly catch 18" browns, in my experience, are long gone. I doubt it will recover in my lifetime. That isn't to say there are no good fish left, because there are. Just harder to come by. 

My favorite places to fish use to be the lower area by Salvesen's Dairy, and up above the old dam, which is no longer there. Mepps spinners, red/white, brass, silver, black/white #3 were the best for me. But I found crawlers worked better in the mornings, spinners in the afternoon. I did fly fish it some as well. I caught a lot of fish in that river, but now rarely go, even though I'm just 5 minutes or less from fishing areas. The Salvesen area is all housing and private now, and the last time I fished it, the fish were far and few between. The area above the old dam gets hit so hard, that very few fish are left there as well. If you can find access on the upper areas, that holds more fish, but they tend to be stunted.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Thanks for the fishing report on the Blacksmith. Its been a couple of weeks since I fished there. It was pretty slow that last day. (fly fishin) I plan to try it again soon though.



> I've always wanted to try and fish the Blacksmith, but reports seem to indicated that the river is very unpredictable. Is this your experince Clean Pass? It would be a pretty good drive for me from Roy.


Yes, around 60 miles from Roy I'd guess. Pretty drive over the canyon though, and the Blacksmith Fork Canyon has some of the best scenery in this corner of the state. If you come up this way now or this winter, be sure to go up to the Hardware Ranch and see the elk.

I have fished the Blacksmith pretty regularly for the past three years. It seems there is
always a fish to be caught. Mostly they are small in the range from nine to twelve inches. Some of the river is privately owned so the public areas get hit a lot, and catch and release is practiced by many, so the fish are lure wise and wary. Now the water is so clear that you best sneak up on them. 

One day this fall I saw three moose in the river. A bull, a cow and a calf.


----------

